# Regional sections



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but what about doing a regions catagory.. You know.. Northeast, southeast..etc..that kinda thing.. It would be really helpful to set up regional TAM meets and stuff like that!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

TAM meets? How is that going to work GD? Most people here are having problems in their marriages, and I'm wondering how their spouses would react to them meeting up with a bunch of strangers in similar situations...


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I dunno.. Ask Drerio...He does them..

I don't see many strangers around here though...just lotsa friends.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Idea has no merit whatsoever


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A convention where frustrated, attractive women in dysfunctional relationships with indifferent or absentee husbands meet guys in sexless marriages? Wahooooooo!! The devil and I are already loading up the car!!


----------

